# whats the best stuff to rub on your crotch..?



## Francesca (12 May 2012)

What is the best lube to rub on your crotch before a long ride?

title should be best stuff not nest - sorry typo error


----------



## Red Light (12 May 2012)

Drapolene or Sudocreme. Most families will have some somewhere from nappy days.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2012)

Vaseline or Sudocreme.

(fixed the thread title for you.)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 May 2012)

get a tub of asda aqueous cream, mix it with equal amounts of an emollient cream....add in a capful of witch hazel and about 30 drops of tea tree oil mix thoroughly....voila a poor mans version of assos ass cream. worth about £150 but made for about £15 and so far has lasted me 2 years. be careful with the tea tree oil tho, i like it so it tingles when applied but this may be a bit strong for others.
my wife and daughter use it as a moisturizer. smells nice too.


----------



## marzjennings (12 May 2012)

Butt Butter... works for me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2012)

Sudocreme, Vaseline or Savlon all work fine.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (12 May 2012)

udderly smooth chamois cream


----------



## Manonabike (12 May 2012)

I believe the Assos chamois cream is the best but I also think Waitroe's Bottom butter is excellent value for money at under £3.

When I ride with jeans and under pants, and I forget to put a little of either cream, I have to use sudocream afterwards.


----------



## sheddy (12 May 2012)

Liquid Silk


----------



## subaqua (12 May 2012)

sudocrem, bepanthen (sic)?? , vaseline. anything that lubricates really. used to get terrible rash/soreness at otp of thighs in the summer before i started back on the bike doesn't happen now as i ue a bit of sudo or vaseline for the longer rides so have more supple skin.


----------



## Hebe (12 May 2012)

I keep meaning to try the fabulously named Hoo Ha Ride Glide.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 May 2012)

anything you like sweetheart, oh I see what you meant now 

I generally use Vaseline but I used to use Assos. In fact I've just bought a new pot of Assos as I had some money in PayPal and thought I'd splash out and treat my meat 


[EDIT] just read that last bit back, does it sound wrong?


----------



## derrick (12 May 2012)

K Y jelly, oops wrong forum.


----------



## Francesca (12 May 2012)

cheers guys, will give it a good rub thanks


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> cheers guys, will give it a good rub thanks


Cheeky


----------



## NormanD (12 May 2012)

Plain old talc for me


----------



## Cubist (13 May 2012)

Udderly Smooth. Works on udders too apparently.
http://astore.amazon.co.uk/udderlysmooth-21/detail/B002DR4ISI


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2012)

Is it squeaking. Loosen the bolts and rub some 3in1 in or get a new one from the NHS.



Oh wait! Sorry, misread it, an O not a U


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (13 May 2012)

derrick said:


> K Y jelly, oops wrong forum.


I was looking for mine last night!


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2012)

Like bromptonftb:

Cheap large pot of E45 equivalent
Small pot of Sudocreme
Tea tree oil - about 10 drops (less 'tingly')
Witchhazel (but couldn't find it!)

Mix together in a big bowl and put back into the tubs. To make 750ml it cost less than a fiver and works great.


----------



## Andy_R (13 May 2012)

chili oil.just kidding......sudocreme or an emolient like Diprobase or Epaderm (these are both available on prescription too)


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2012)

surgical spirit. Toughen up there, Francesca!


----------



## cyberknight (13 May 2012)

I use nowt , always been fine with decent padded shorts .
Mind you i once sprayed deep heat at my leg and caught the danglies ..... ouch !


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I use nowt , always been fine with decent padded shorts .
> Mind you i once sprayed deep heat at my leg and caught the danglies ..... ouch !


 I have been using nothing -just good padded shorts, but last few rides are getting longer, and sometimes it feels like my Mary is on fire!!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 May 2012)

To take this seriously

- the fit of the shorts (or threequarters, or whatever) is important, and, in particular, the fit after a day on the saddle. If they stretch then the chances are they will move, and, in moving, rub. A good brand like Pearl Izumi (I've got two pairs that date from 2005, have done tens of thousands of miles, and still don't stretch in use) will look after your delicate bits.

- the distribution of weight is important. One of the great mantras of the 1970s was that the saddle was there to keep your bum in line - not to bear anything much by way of weight. Most of your weight goes on the pedals, and most of the rest goes on the handlebars. That's easier said than done, because most mortals don't put the kind of force through the pedals that will, in effect, reduce the load on their bums. 

- following on from that...happiness is a still bottom. That is to say, if you're rocking from side to side you're almost inevitably rubbing. Getting the saddle at the right height is a start, but, again, (see above), letting your legs and feet take the load rather than your bottom will help you maintain a steady position. 

- (the controversial bit). I'm often told off (well, not told off, but not exactly approved of either) for having a slow cadence and standing on hills. Whatever the merits of my cycling style, which is, I accept, open to criticism, I do attribute my peachy-smooth perineum to not putting too much weight on it these last forty years. 

And - you do toughen up. Hang in there.


----------



## Francesca (14 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> To take this seriously
> 
> - the fit of the shorts (or threequarters, or whatever) is important, and, in particular, the fit after a day on the saddle. If they stretch then the chances are they will move, and, in moving, rub. A good brand like Pearl Izumi (I've got two pairs that date from 2005, have done tens of thousands of miles, and still don't stretch in use) will look after your delicate bits.
> 
> ...


 thanks Dellzeq, will take your advice onboard, and so will Mary


----------



## Ticktockmy (15 May 2012)

Mark Beaumont, used Paw Paw or papaya ointment when he crossed Australia, which seems to have done a very quick repair to his bottom sore's, it is sold here in the UK, but I have never used it.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

Aqueous cream etc are very good. I don't bother unless it's a 100 mile Sportive and you are hammering it. Decent shorts with quality pads work wonders. If you have any abraisions then cream prevents it getting worse. If everything is all hunkey dorey down there, then nothing.


----------



## Francesca (17 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Aqueous cream etc are very good. I don't bother unless it's a 100 mile Sportive and you are hammering it. Decent shorts with quality pads work wonders. If you have any abraisions then cream prevents it getting worse. If everything is all hunkey dorey down there, then nothing.


 Thanks guys will give it a go.


----------



## RaRa (17 May 2012)

Just be careful with the assos cream - if it goes near mary's ummm "inner parts" it stings like crazy!!


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2012)

RaRa said:


> Just be careful with the assos cream - if it goes near mary's ummm "inner parts" it stings like crazy!!


 
Probably why cheap aqueous cream is better. A big 500g tub is like £2.99


----------



## Francesca (17 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Probably why cheap aqueous cream is better. A big 500g tub is like £2.99


 cheers Fossyant


----------

